
North Korea submarine missile launch photos may be fake, say experts - xmpir
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/may/20/north-korea-submarine-missile-launch-photos-may-be-fake-say-experts
======
mpweiher
Called it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9516074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9516074)

:-)

